# Huffman springer history



## 4scuda (Feb 23, 2017)

When did huffman come out with the schwinn like spring fork. I thought it was late 40s but ran across a long tank bike with it. Was this springer original equipment or was it added?


----------



## the tinker (Feb 23, 2017)

There is a picture of your bike with a springer on page #114 of the Huffman book by John Polizzi.  Chain guard is different.
Year not given. The model # says: Deluxe Special Model No. 41 S F.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 23, 2017)

That looks original to your bike. Huffman introduced their "Gliding Ride" spring fork in 1941.


----------



## 4scuda (Feb 23, 2017)

I was also skeptical because the fork is black and doesn't match the frame color. As you can see the rack is also black. I Also saw an earlier dayton with a spring front and three gill tank. Didn't get a great look as it was packed in with other bikes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 23, 2017)

4scuda said:


> View attachment 426652 I was also skeptical because the fork is black and doesn't match the frame color. As you can see the rack is also black. I Also saw an earlier dayton with a spring front and three gill tank. Didn't get a great look as it was packed in with other bikes.



I hope you're getting this one!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 23, 2017)

4scuda said:


> View attachment 426652 I was also skeptical because the fork is black and doesn't match the frame color. As you can see the rack is also black. I Also saw an earlier dayton with a spring front and three gill tank. Didn't get a great look as it was packed in with other bikes.




That would have been the bike to get! The fork may have been replaced on the other one and I don't believe the rack is correct for that bike.


----------



## 4scuda (Feb 24, 2017)

Did the headlight come out in 1941 as well?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 24, 2017)

4scuda said:


> Did the headlight come out in 1941 as well?




A headlight did come out on the '41 model. I can't really tell from that pic if it is the correct one. V/r Shawn


----------



## 4scuda (Feb 24, 2017)

I went back and got the dayton and got a better picture of the huffman headlight.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2017)

Let's see that Dayton!


----------



## 4scuda (Feb 24, 2017)

The dayton is straight but not too pretty. I answered and ad for the whizzer ended up with a whizzer, dayton, and the Firestone girls bike since it had to be moved to get the dayton out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2017)

Dang it. Aftermarket guard on the Dayton...Nice haul tho!


----------

